# Muddin' for the Military



## Crawfishie!!

Our riding group, Deep South Depth Finders, are hosting a "Mudding For the Military" event July 6-8, 2012 at River Run ATV Park in Jacksonville, Tx. 
Were currently searching for donations from vendors to use at our silent auction and raffle on Saturday July 7, 2012. 
All of the proceeds we raise will go to East Texas chapter of Wounded Soldiers. 
As we veterans stand together and pull together for events such as this, we hope you join ranks with us and support this cause. 
Feel free to give me a call at 903-245-2362 at your leasure to discuss this in further detail. 


Thank you, 
Tim O'Quinn.


----------



## Polaris425

That's a good idea, if I Was close I would def. come out and ride & support.


----------



## mossyoak54

Is there anything else you would need from non vendors?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Mossy oak, as of right now...not as we speak. This thing has really exploded (in a good way). I will def keep you in mind for maybe something later. Unless you want to contact vendors or companies for some sort of donation to this cause. 
So far I have contacted: 
S3 Powersports
Performance ATV 
Royal purple
Marco tools 
Catvos
High lifter
Viper winches
Eagle eye lights

And a few other local places. 

I have yet to talk to:
Academy sports
Wal Mart
Gander mountain, places of that nature. 

IF donations are made, please contact me ASAP. There's some specific info that we need to obtain from each company or vendor to make this legal and legit. We don't want any trouble with the IRS OR Feds after this is said and done.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Polaris425 said:


> That's a good idea, if I Was close I would def. come out and ride & support.


Thank you Jon....I know you would be there for this. Your great man.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Right now we have a ton of donations coming in from all over the place. I want to thank everyone thats helping making this event come together and be what it is. 

Matco tools, Impact Fabs, Viper Winch, Royal Purple, K&N air filters....Just to name a few of our sponsors so far. Thank you guys......

Stay tuned, It's getting bigger and better by the day.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Are you serious....not ONE person, vendor or company is willing to help out fallen soldiers or vets on this event? IT TOTALLY FLOORS ME!!!!

Besides Mossyoak and p-425.


----------



## filthyredneck

Depending on work.....I'll try to make an appearance for this, it is for a really good cause and yall are doing it at my fav place to ride 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!!

A HUGE thanks to Oilfield Cammo. 
They are the first that has come thru for us.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I am challenging ALL of my family, former military, and friends to make a $10 donation to Muddin for the Military. This is a very doable amount and will go to a worthy cause. I know I have amazing friends because just in less than an hour I have donations coming in. You can check out www.lonestarwariorsoutdoors.com to see who you are helping. You can PayPal your donation to [email protected] but PLEASE be sure to mark it as a GIFT.. thanks and please share with your friends. —

We aren't asking for much people.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

This has been very challenging not only for myself but the others involved. Timing and patience is everything. 
If anyone here wants to follow progress of this friend me on fb and you'll have all the info you care to have about this event. With everything going on....putting this event together with TxMudGurl and trying to launch vBulletin for DSDF....my time is VERY limited on here. 
We are working relentless hours to get all this accomplished. Please be patient with us on this. I do have to say most things have fallen into places at the right times mostly. 
I personally want to thank Amanda for the absolute wonderful job she's doing keeping everything organized and pushing us forward with this. Thank you!!!! 
This event has truly touched my soul in a way that you can't possibly imagine. Our community...not only ATV community, but Tyler area as well, had really pulled together to help support this event. it's overwhelming at times to sit back and see where we started 3 weeks ago and to what it's evolved into now. 
Our sponsors are kicking some serious *** to get us top notch donations or the silent auction. Just TODAY I received a Lithium Ion impact driver from Matco Tools, yesterday I picked up 11 boxes of goodies from High Lifter...to include an A-Arm kit for a 900 rzr, this is just naming a few items we already have in possession. 
I feel truly blessed and deeply humbled that I am just a small part of this event. I do have to say....if you miss this event, you have missed a really good one for the year. 
We really hope to see Mud in my Blood peeps out there representing with us on this. We extend our invite to ANYONE here that's willing to help in any way, post it here. 
Thank each and everyone here...y'all are great people!! 

Www.deepsouthdepthfinders.com/forum/forum.phb 

Tim O'Quinn 

P.S. We have had some management changes on DSDF. It was just time to move on to bigger and better things.....vBulletin!!!!! We should be "live" in the next week or so. I'll post that info accordingly.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

PRE-SALE!!! MUDDIN' FOR THE MILITARTY T-Shirts!!!! $20 ea proceeds benefit lonestarwarriorsoutdoors.com check out their website for more info!! Deep South Depth Finders' members and River Run ATV Park are proud to honor our wounded soldiers!!! Don't miss a great time getting muddy and tons of fun supporting a great cause!!! Live entertainment by Tara Davis, Miller Row, Jason Ashley and Brandon Rhyder, races, raffle, silent auction and scavenger hunt!!!!! Just to name a few of the generous people who have donated so far...Gorilla, Highlifter, Broadway Power Sports, Cold Blooded Performance, Viper, Polaris of Palestine, Kaos ATV, All Terrain Audio and much much more!!!! Order your shirts via PayPal [email protected]


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I personally want to thank NICAshooting for their donation to this event.


----------



## Polaris425

looks like you've got a lot of people on board!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

P425, man you have NO idea!! I'm truly humbled for how businesses, our community, sponsors, and vendors have pulled together for this event. 
Our sponsors list looks like this: 
Impact fabs
High Lifter
Moto Aliance 
Mud bi!ch apparel
Gator waders
Gorilla axle
Chedders resturant
Chuy's resturant
The ranch resturant 
Dirty devil apparel
Shocker motor sports
Matco Tools
Yetti coolers
Cold blooded performance
Gander mountain
Academy sports
Wal-Mart
Target
Brookshires grocery/Super One
Oil field cammo
Mica shooting.com
And the list continues. 

Ya know, it's really been a chore and at times I have wanted to throw my hands up in the air and say "the hell with it, I quit". I have to remember that this isn't about me, it's about my fellow brothers and sisters in arms. Past, present and future....these young men and women freely give their lives for our freedom. They didn't give up, why should I!!! 
This experience has truly humbled me as a man, human and put me in check about what life is TRULY about. 
I thank EACH AND EVERY person, company and or vendor that's donated to this cause. Without your support, none of this would be possible. 

Jon and staff here: I thank you for allowing me to post about this so freely, speak about our event and post about my forum so openly. MIMB rules and always will. You have done a wonderful thing here, and we're in the beginning stages of our own. We, DSDF, thank you all. 
Last but not least, I deeply appreciate the words of encouragement I have received. Either through phone or PM's. With all my heart, it's not un-noticed. If anyone here decides to donate or not, we will freely accept a thought and prayer for success on this event. 
Thats all for now! 
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Anyone from my MIMB family planning on making this event? If you miss this one, you surely have missed a great event. Not only for a good cause, but the people involved. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

**ATTENTION** ANY former, present or future military man or woman that presents a Military I.D. or DD Form 214 at the gate will get in 1/2 price. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I think the SMJ crew may make this ride! It will be out first time out there but I am definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> I think the SMJ crew may make this ride! It will be out first time out there but I am definitely looking forward to it!


I think the only time were going to have to ride is going to be after the bands quit Saturday night. We plan on hitting the trails hard after. If yall wanna tag along, your more than welcome to. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Crawfishie!! said:


> I think the only time were going to have to ride is going to be after the bands quit Saturday night. We plan on hitting the trails hard after. If yall wanna tag along, your more than welcome to.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Thanks man and we may take you up on that offer. Any idea if all the cabins have been booked already?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

What are entry fees for this ride per person and bike and camping fees? I may just BR over looking it on the RR web page but I didn't see fees for events.


----------



## Josh82

I was out there this past weekend for the first time and had a blast, awsome park!!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> What are entry fees for this ride per person and bike and camping fees? I may just BR over looking it on the RR web page but I didn't see fees for events.


Regular park prices will apply for this event. Go here for more info on pricing. 
http://www.riverrunpark.com/Pricing/Default.aspx
Keep in mind, if you have a year pass....that can be used ad well. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Josh82 said:


> I was out there this past weekend for the first time and had a blast, awsome park!!


We were out there as well watching the CMR races. Those guys have NO fear. It was awesome to catch up with a bunch of those guys again. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Thanks man and we may take you up on that offer. Any idea if all the cabins have been booked already?


Yes, all the cabins are booked.....as far as I know. Were going to be in cabin #3 and #4. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Ladies and Gentelmen,
This is a Schedule of events for this event. I hope we get to see some of the peeps from here. 

WHEN: JULY 6TH &#150; 8TH WHERE: RIVER RUN ATV PARK 



Friday July 6, 2012

*5:00pm on Highline: Sand Drag Races &#147;Just for bragging rights&#148;

9:00pm on Main Stage: Live Music by Miller Row and Tara Davis*


Saturday July 7, 2012

*8:00am &#150; Scavenger Hunt begins (prizes to be claimed at front gate)

12:00pm &#150; Silent Auction Opens for Bidding

12:30pm &#150; Mud Pit Race (Registration Opens)

1:30pm &#150; Mud Pit Race (Registration Closes) (riders meeting immediately following)

2:00pm &#150; Mud Pit Races Begin

5:00pm &#150; Silent Auction Bidding Closes

7:00pm &#150; Live Music by Jason Ashley & Brandon Rhyder

Raffle Tickets Sold at Front Gate ($3 ea or 2 for $5)

Raffle & Silent Auction Winners Will Be Announced During Live Entertainment Saturday Night, Must Be Present to Win!!!* 

SPONSORED BY:



Highlifter - Gorilla Axle - Broadway Powersports - Polaris of Palestine - Gator Waders - Cold Blooded Performance &#150; Hestwood Hair

Little Lloyd&#146;s &#150; Moto Alliance &#150; Oilfield Camo &#150; Subway of Tyler

Shocker Muddsports &#150; Dirty Devil &#150; Custom Built Graphics

PDQ Signs &#150; Mud**** Apparel &#150; Impact Fabs &#150; MucknNutz
and many more. 



*** Pre-Sale shirts are available through PayPal for $20 ***

[email protected] (Please mark as a GIFT and specify your name, address (shipping is $5 extra) and SIZE.



Vendor Spaces are available, PM me for details. We will gladly accept monetary donations to the above PayPal Account as well. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LONE STAR WARRIORS OUTDOORS!



Also JASON ASHLEY will be donating $4 of every CD purchased ,through this link, to Lone Star Warriors Outdoors. This album will be released nationally June 6, 2012. 

﻿https://missinginkshop.com/jasonashley/store/jason-ashley-here-texas-lswo​


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Josh82 said:


> I was out there this past weekend for the first time and had a blast, awsome park!!


You better get that teryx snorkeled and clutched so I don't have to drag it out next time. Lol!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Excitement grows as this gets closer. I hope to see as many of my mimb family out there as possible. Until then...keep the robbers down. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Just new and added to our schedule on Saturday night.....how about fireworks!! 
This is really going to be an very good event. I hope to see mass participation from MIMB. Come out and enjoy this with us. You won't be sorry. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Josh82

Eastexasmudder said:


> You better get that teryx snorkeled and clutched so I don't have to drag it out next time. Lol!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Ive been talking with vfj about the clutch and will be snokling it when i get home next week, but all that means is ill be going deeper so stay on stand by because some one has to pull me out lol!!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

*RAFFLE ITEMS*

1 Cold Blooded Performance Custom Dual Cylinder Tune
2 Moto Alliance 4500lb winch
3 River Run - Annual Pass
4 Dirty Devil - SafeGlo LED Whip
5 CATVOS Gift Certificate
6 Wicked Customz - Free Window Tint
7 HighLifter Hat
8 HighLifter Shirts


*SILENT AUCTION ITEMS*

1 Cold Blooded Performance Custom Dual Cylinder Tune
2 Gander Mtn 2 Burner Outdoor Range
3 Gorilla 30" Silverback X-Lites
4 Broadway Powersports $500 Parts/Acces. Gift Certificate
5 Performance ATV SS212 12" Rims 4/110
6 Rusk Co. Farm Bureau - Yeti Cooler 45ct
7 HighLifter Polaris RZR 900 Upper Straight & Lower Arched Radius Bars
8 NICOShooting.com - Sportsman Ear
9 Matco Lithium Impact
10 Impact Custom Fabs Gift Certificate
11 OutKast Fabworks
12 Gator Waders - Pair of Waders
13 Shocker - 2 Tribal Whips
14 Ressurection Ink Tattoo Gift Certificate
15 Polaris of Palestine Extreme Intensity Lights
16 Lil Lloyds Small Engine Shop Tune up w/RP & K&N Air Filter
17 Hot Momma Basket- Hestwood Hair, Tru Tan, StarBucks, McAllisters, Shirt & Hat
18 Highlifter Low Profile Hat & Event Shirt


Bring your checkbook/cash and remember *ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO BENEFIT LONE STAR WARRIORS OUTDOORS*


----------



## Crawfishie!!

WOW....I can't believe this is alomst here. Today I heard a radio announcement on 101.5, our local radio, about this event. Surely it's going to be a great time. I'm stoked y'all!!!!


----------



## jlint1988

Yea we are deff, going to come out and support the cause


----------



## Crawfishie!!

jlint1988 said:


> Yea we are deff, going to come out and support the cause


That's great jlint, we will be in cabin #3. Come by and say hello. If I'm not there stop any of the staff working and ask them to find me (Tim). I know my way around that park pretty well. Our group is planning a ride after the bands quit sat night. Anyone is welcome to ride with us. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## M.Taylor

Crawfishie!! said:


> That's great jlint, we will be in cabin #3. Come by and say hello. If I'm not there stop any of the staff working and ask them to find me (Tim). I know my way around that park pretty well. Our group is planning a ride after the bands quit sat night. Anyone is welcome to ride with us.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Sounds good...We may just take you up on that offer!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

ANOYONE wanting to follow this more closely, friend us on FB (Deep South Depth Finders) and send a message to add you to the events page. You will be quite impressed by whats going on there.


----------



## walker

i was hoping to make this event but i'm going back to south tx thursday..


----------



## Josh82

walker said:


> i was hoping to make this event but i'm going back to south tx thursday..


I'm coming home from south texas thursday


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Less than 8 days and counting. 5 more work days/nights for me. **** I'm EXCITED!!!

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## DaveMK1

Man I hope y'all have a great time! Wish I was back inconus to attend. Thanks for the support also. :usa:


----------



## Crawfishie!!

We are gonna have a photographer following us around, so there's gonna be plenty of pics. I'll be sure to post them up as soon as I can. 
Thank you for your service, from one vet to another. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## DaveMK1

Crawfishie!! said:


> We are gonna have a photographer following us around, so there's gonna be plenty of pics. I'll be sure to post them up as soon as I can.
> Thank you for your service, from one vet to another.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Let me know if anyone is representing the Coast Guard on this ride.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

No one that I know of. We'd love to see ya out representing. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jlint1988

Crawfishie!! said:


> That's great jlint, we will be in cabin #3. Come by and say hello. If I'm not there stop any of the staff working and ask them to find me (Tim). I know my way around that park pretty well. Our group is planning a ride after the bands quit sat night. Anyone is welcome to ride with us.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


sounds good man it looks like its going to be a good time.


----------



## jlint1988

DaveMK1 said:


> Let me know if anyone is representing the Coast Guard on this ride.


yep, myself and M. Taylor from the site will be going we are currently stationed in freeport, tx bout an hour southwest of galveston.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Were happy to have yall. I'm excited that yall are making that drive for this. Be careful and let me know when yall get there. My number is in the first post. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Wednesday July 4, 2012 myself and Chris Gill are scheduled to appear on channel 56, KETK, our local channel. Our purpose is to give as much info as we can about Muddin' for the Military, our forum and Lone Star Warriors Outdoors. We plan to utilize this tool to boost this event and our forum. With us luck and I sincerely hope we do our best. 
I will have as much info memorized and printed cuz I'm positive ill get camera shy and forget a BUNCH of info. Anyway, I'm just trying to keep everyone abreast of what's going on at this point.


Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Live interview today on the noon News. 

http://m.ketknbc.com/w/video/video/66463875/

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck

^Good job to both of you, hopefully this turns out even better than expected and possibly can become a yearly thing. I'm sure many folks would appreciate it, and once yall get some vids/pics online of this weekend I think it will spark even more interest. :bigok:


----------



## M.Taylor

Lol...nice interview...we'll see y'all out there. Be there Friday morning early so if you need a helping hand, my names mike and I'll be in a red dodge quad cab hauling a tan Griz 660. Thanks for the support for our troops.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

filthyredneck said:


> ^Good job to both of you, hopefully this turns out even better than expected and possibly can become a yearly thing. I'm sure many folks would appreciate it, and once yall get some vids/pics online of this weekend I think it will spark even more interest. :bigok:



Thanks FRN. We plan to make this an annual event. Were going to have a camera person following us stout.d all weekend ad well as a vidoegrapher, so that shouldn't be an issue. I can't begin to explain how munching I have truly been humbled by this experience. I'm excited about it but nervous at the same time. My nerves are SHOT!!! I just hope everything goes as planned for this event. 
I'll TRY to keep this thread posted all weekend. No promises guys since I'm sure ill be busier than a cat covering up a terd in a hot time roof. Lmmfao 


Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

M.Taylor said:


> Lol...nice interview...we'll see y'all out there. Be there Friday morning early so if you need a helping hand, my names mike and I'll be in a red dodge quad cab hauling a tan Griz 660. Thanks for the support for our troops.


I'll be staying in cabin #3. Stop by and say hello, if I'm not there....find any of the staff out there with a radio, they can help ya. We'll all in in neon green shirts or a red shirt wearing a staff badge. Better if you find one with a radio. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## MUDFORCE750

I sure wish this Former Marine was not out of the country working. Sound like its going to be a great time, and a lot of beer drinkin. Save me a shirt, I will be ordering soon.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

MUDFORCE750 said:


> I sure wish this Former Marine was not out of the country working. Sound like its going to be a great time, and a lot of beer drinkin. Save me a shirt, I will be ordering soon.


Ohh rahh!!! Fellow leatherneck, I have a shirt for you. Pm me your address, I got this. 


Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

OMG...what an awesome weekend. We had just over 2000 people attend this event, over 6500 was raised in the silent auction alone for Lone Star Warriors Outdoors, the live entertainers were great, food was good and the experience was unspeakable. 
I'll be posting a link to all the pics as soon as were done editing them. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome report


----------



## Crawfishie!!

We will be cutting a check to LSWO in the amount of 7567.12 on July 19th. I was hoping to see some of our mimb members out there. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jctgumby

I truly wish I could have been there, I left home headed for the rig on the 3rd. I am glad that all of you guys had a great turn out. Great cause by a great group of people. Congratulations on the success and keep it up.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

This was the highest selling product at the silent auction. It's 48" across, powder coated black. Sold for $1000.00. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jlint1988

Hey crawfishie, y'all had a great event we had a good time, just in the first couple of hours on sat. My brute rolled on the high line and I spent most of the day trying to get her running again. Other than that set back we had a good time.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

jlint1988 said:


> Hey crawfishie, y'all had a great event we had a good time, just in the first couple of hours on sat. My brute rolled on the high line and I spent most of the day trying to get her running again. Other than that set back we had a good time.


**** that sucks brotha. I wish we could have shook hands and drank a beer together. I was busier than a cat trying to bury a terd on ice. 
I'm glad yall had a good time. We greatly appreciate yall coming out. Thank you. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jlint1988

Yea that would have been nice, a lot better than swamping my brute


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I'm proud to announce that we raised over $7500 that will be donated to LSWO. This has truly shown me that no matter what shirt you wear or place your from or forum your on, with eachothers help everyone can achieve great goals. 
My hats off to EVERYONE involved. Thank you can't be said enough. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------

